# Going air soon... what do i need to know?



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Im planning on going air in a few weeks. what are some things that i should know, like the do's or dont's when on air or something like that. is there a thread for noobs like me? and yes i tried searching but couldnt really find anything... thanks in advance for the help:beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Start with how much you want to spend. There's tons of options out there. I like the airlift stuff in the R, there rears are bolt in which is nice. Management is the big decision which is where the budget thing comes in. Best option is take cruise through the forum and see the different setups. Feel free to pm me if you have any specific questions:beer:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea depends on how much u wanna spend. You gotta figure out if you want digital or manual mangement.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Exactly what the other guys said. It's all in what your budget is for the setup. You can go with a really basic manual setup for around $1,800 or go all out with Bagyard Supreme series, Bilstein shocks, dual 444c compressors, and Accuair E-level management and spend about $4,500  Go to BagRiders.com and check out their setups. They won't always have the best price, but it will help narrow down what exactly you should look for in a kit. A lot of places have sales that can save you a boat load of cash as well, so be on the lookout for that. I just ordered my kit from EuroEnginuity last week because they were doing a complete MK4 Air Lift setup sale for WaterFest  Saved me hundreds! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Open road tuning has some good deals! Plus great customer service! Good guys at ort! :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive been piecing together a kit now with a manual management system. When its all done itll cost me about 1200. Thats the same as some expensive coilovers:thumbup:


----------



## 96_VW_golf (Oct 8, 2007)

I think he wants to know about things he can't be doing in his car when he gets air. 
So i will start with this. 

Don't put the car on a lift with air in your bags. 

Also Andrew at open road tuning is who you should talk to. Really a great chill guy who goes outta his way to make sure your happy. Just picked up my elevel kit like 3 hours ago.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh yea and anytime yu air out make sure your wheels are straight or you may have a ****ed up fender


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

96_VW_golf said:


> I think he wants to know about things he can't be doing in his car when he gets air.
> So i will start with this.
> 
> Don't put the car on a lift with air in your bags.
> ...


 Yes this is what im trying to find out little things like this. i actually picked up an air lift kit with the v2 autopilot at waterfest. So i just need some pointers and things i should know so i dont mess anything up. thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

don't air out with your handbrake on.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't turn the steering wheel when you're aired out.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Does the not having any air in the bags when on a lift go for only e-level or is it no matter what?


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

My tips would be: 

1) Make sure you run your lines safely free from sharp edges or lots of heat and secure diligently 
2) When wiring make sure all your grounds a secure and on bare metal, also I would solder or butt-connect everything with some heat shrink 
3) Run some bulkhead fittings for your exit lines 
4) Run a line out of the car for air exhaust 
4) Use a 'add a fuse' when tapping into the ignition power fuse-box 

There are more, but I'm tired.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> Does the not having any air in the bags when on a lift go for only e-level or is it no matter what?


 some will argue this. I've always left air in them and nothing has happened.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

just don't air up fully before going on a lift..



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought that e-level will mess up cuz of the height sensors, with a manual or pressure system it shouldnt mess up


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

you just disable it



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> don't air out with your handbrake on.


 What's the reasoning behind this one? 



crispy21 said:


> Does the not having any air in the bags when on a lift go for only e-level or is it no matter what?


 I was told to have it between 20-30psi in each corner when putting it up on a lift. I'm running Airlift V1.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> I thought that e-level will mess up cuz of the height sensors, with a manual or pressure system it shouldnt mess up


 Your height sensors shouldn't max out before your struts do if you installed the e-level properly... 

But i do agree that you do not want to be on a preset height setting while you are on the lift, just air out completely like you SHOULD do and e-level acts the exact same as a manual or analog setup would.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

So since i have the v2 and its a pressure based system i dont have to worry as much when im on a lift? or should i still always air out?


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

bump:thumbup:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Are you installing it yourself?


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

no i have a guy doing it. im really just looking for things i should not to or to be careful of when im on bags.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

ParkeR32 said:


> no i have a guy doing it. im really just looking for things i should not to or to be careful of when im on bags.


 don't clown around in front of cops.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Why bags arent illegal


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Cops will find something to nail you.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, you don't want anything to needlessly attract attention. But when I did air out in front of cops (by accident) the were more intrigued than anything. They just wanted to know WTF happened and how it works.


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Figure out your budget, then add about $300-500 for all the extras that will pop up when doing your install, 


It all adds up, extra fittings here, gromets there, hardware here. 

Also, expect the install to not go smoothly, Issues will come up.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Well, you don't want anything to needlessly attract attention. But when I did air out in front of cops (by accident) the were more intrigued than anything. They just wanted to know WTF happened and how it works.


 Thats what i think will happen lol i need to try it soon


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

alright so ill make sure not to mess around in front of the cops lol. and is it bad to leave air in the bags when you park for a while? i know thats probably a dumb question but i figured id ask :laugh:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Watch out for curbs! Like if you are going to park next to a curb and you have someone in the car with you, have them get out either before you park or before you air out. Most times the passenger isn't going to realize how low the car is and will smash the door into a curb. Same goes for the driver! Either don't park next to curbs, or be VERY careful when you get out. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

ItsADiesel said:


> Watch out for curbs! Like if you are going to park next to a curb and you have someone in the car with you, have them get out either before you park or before you air out. Most times the passenger isn't going to realize how low the car is and will smash the door into a curb. Same goes for the driver! Either don't park next to curbs, or be VERY careful when you get out.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Yeah i was thinking about this the other day when i noticed my door barely cleared the curb lol. luckily once i have bags ill actually be able to park in my driveway instead of leaving her out in the street but ill try to keep that in mind when im parking anywhere near curbs:thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, its good to have an emergency kit with you. Extra air line, unions, fuse, fittings, teflon tape, extra relay. I gotta get some extra stuff to make one


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> Also, its good to have an emergency kit with you. Extra air line, unions, fuse, fittings, teflon tape, extra relay. I gotta get some extra stuff to make one


 i know bag riders makes an emergency air kit its somewhere around $50. if youve seen it before do you think that it is something i should get?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea def, maybe not the exact kit but its good to have extra stuff on hand in case something goes wrong.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright thanks for the help dude :thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright well i dropped her off yesterday for everything to get installed. Lets hope everything goes well once i get her back! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

What did you end up going with for all your components and why? :thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> What did you end up going with for all your components and why? :thumbup:


 Got air lift front and rears and the autopilot v2 management. I got the kit from the bag riders booth at waterfest. And to be honest i pretty much just went to every booth that had kits at waterfest and talked to them and then decided that i would like this one the best and it had a decent price


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ParkeR32 said:


> Got air lift front and rears and the autopilot v2 management. I got the kit from the bag riders booth at waterfest. And to be honest i pretty much just went to every booth that had kits at waterfest and talked to them and then decided that i would like this one the best and it had a decent price


 Good choices :thumbup: 

It seems like you at least made an informed decision which is what counts


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Good choices :thumbup:
> 
> It seems like you at least made an informed decision which is what counts


 yup:thumbup: and i talked to the guy that was doing the install before i bought anything to see what he recommended. now i just cant wait to see it!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ParkeR32 said:


> yup:thumbup: and i talked to the guy that was doing the install before i bought anything to see what he recommended. now i just cant wait to see it!


 V2 is just the easiest, fastest and cheapest to install :laugh:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea thats what ive heard. he was pretty happy that i went with that to make his life easier haha and i like how it has all the presets and the rise on start


----------

